# Facebook question



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it possible to see the activity of a facebook person, like we can on here?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can look at their timeline by clicking on their name, but I think you need to be friends with them first, or they need to be part of a group that you belong to.

Peter


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Is it possible to see the activity of a facebook person, like we can on here?


Just checked your log here, I think FB activity checks can be done on your friends but what you see really depends on how they have set up their FB Privacy settings.

It's worth viewing your own FB Privacy settings as the default settings are quite open imho.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, maybe not going to work then, it's someone I sent a message to who isn't responding, I've tried to friend them, I just think they're not logging on for some reason, this is what I wanted to check out.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm, maybe not going to work then, it's someone I sent a message to who isn't responding, I've tried to friend them, I just think they're not logging on for some reason, this is what I wanted to check out.


Maybe they have seen your joke threads here and are just ignoring you kev :wink2::wink2:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hmm, maybe not going to work then, it's someone I sent a message to who isn't responding, I've tried to friend them, I just think they're not logging on for some reason, this is what I wanted to check out.


Not everybody logs on hourly/daily, many only log in once every few days.

I look in mornings and evenings, or to post about my Discovery being damaged outside the house overnight last night.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Not everybody logs on hourly/daily, many only log in once every few days.
> 
> I look in mornings and evenings, or to post about my Discovery being damaged outside the house overnight last night.
> 
> Peter


Yes, that's why I wanted to know if it was possible to see, as he's not posted since last June I think, I went through the other details and an address was at last mentioned but directory enquiries drew a blank.

In the meantime I have to sit and wait but time could be running out .

Was there much damage Peter.

I just found you on FB anyway (can stalk you now) can't see any post from you though, do I need to be friended for that?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes, that's why I wanted to know if it was possible to see, as he's not posted since last June I think, I went through the other details and an address was at last mentioned but directory enquiries drew a blank.
> 
> In the meantime I have to sit and wait but time could be running out .
> 
> ...


You need to send a Friend request to me.

£600 worth










Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Friendship confirmed.

Peter


----------



## top hat (Feb 22, 2015)

Have you checked the bottom right hand side of your message, if there's a tick it has not been read, when read it shows his facebook picture, i think if it has not been read its safe to assume he has not loged on.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

That all depends on how you are accessing FB. 

I always use the full web version (not mobile) and it does not behave like that. I do get a little tick and "Seen 12:05" alert, under my message, to tell me what time it was viewed (won't say read as you don't know whether they actually bothered to read it ;-) ). However, if they reply, or after a certain amount of time (don't know how long, but days or weeks rather than hours) those indications disappear.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have replied to your pm.Do you understand what I am saying.

cabby


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't help with the facebook query - sorry but this it to Peter.
Peter - sorry to hear about the damage. You seem remarkably calm about it. If it was me I'd be SHOUTING all over the forums! Do you know who did it?
Steph


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

StephandJohn said:


> Can't help with the facebook query - sorry but this it to Peter.
> Peter - sorry to hear about the damage. You seem remarkably calm about it. If it was me I'd be SHOUTING all over the forums! Do you know who did it?
> Steph


Nobody has come forward to own up, but there may be time yet if they were out early and didn't want to knock on the door, but not holding my breath over it.

New bumper £327.00 plus VAT (Retail is £380.27 plus VAT)

Used bumper, but in body colour, £324.00 plus £65 shipping. Cheaper used one at £250 but has cracks in it.

Peter


----------

